# Blyxa Japonica is changing colors



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Up to today I had the most lime green Blyxa Japonica you have ever seen. I always had it growing on the edges of the tank where there seemed to have been less light so it grew beautifully at an extremely fast rate. I redid my tank a few days ago and created a large patch of Blyxa Japonica in the middle of the tank and now it is starting to turn a orange/brown color. It still looks healthy and seems to be growing but I liked the neon green better.....is this due to light or something else?

Thanks,
Jersey


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It is the stronger light making it turn the brown/orange color. In lower light it will be more green and grow lankier.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Trena is absolutely right. With stronger light it gets a lot of red/rust/orange highlights/coloration and tends to stay a little shorter. I had some in a 10 with 26W lighting where it got to almost 3/4 the height of the tank, deep green. In a second 10 gal with 36W lighting, it grew to about half the tank, and had lots of orange/rust highlights. One of my current favorites.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I like it better when it was lime green  

thanks for the quick answers


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you look at the leaves closely, the color is due to red striping on the leaves. Getting the Blyxa a bit nitrogen deficient also enhances this color. If you want them greener, try upping your nitrogen.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> If you look at the leaves closely, the color is due to red striping on the leaves. Getting the Blyxa a bit nitrogen deficient also enhances this color. If you want them greener, try upping your nitrogen.


I always keep my NO3 around 20ppm (if not more)....is that enough ?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I always keep my NO3 around 20ppm (if not more)....is that enough ?


20ppm no3 is usually plenty in my experience to keep my plants green, i usually have to run the no3 under 10ppm if im trying to add colour to certain plants, you must have it under strong light or maybe time to check your nitrate levels.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

It's the light. Mine is very orange under 4WPG.


----------

